# Midwest Sportsman (east Fork Lake)



## cincinnatibassmaster (Apr 9, 2004)

Midwest Sportsman will be having there 1st tournament of the year
at East Fork Lake on 4/24/04.everybody that will be fishing this event can sign-up at the ramp or send there membership in early.
for more info you can contact Mike Vaughn at (513)662-2943
or e-mail: [email protected]
Dates:
4/24/04,
5/2/04,
5/30/04,
6/20/04,
6/27/04,
7/25/04

Thanks


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

Anyone Interested in fishing this tourney. Shoot me a PM. 

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## MIKETORBECK (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey Tim 9(tee) Mike Torbeck Ohio State Director For Midwest Sportsman. Just Curious As To Who You May Be. I Talked With Mike Vaughn A Few Minutes Ago. As Bad As It Is I Already Forgot His Assistant Directors Name But It Is Not Tim. Curious As To Why They Would Pm You? Any Help Would Be Aprreciated.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Mike , you gettin old or what ? Tim would like to have some-one pm who would like to obtain a partner .


----------



## MIKETORBECK (Apr 11, 2004)

I Cant Imagine How Bad It Will Get When I Turn 30! I'll Ask Mike Vaughn If He Has Any One. Tee Are You A Boater Or Non Boater? You Fishin Any This Weekend Phil. I'll Be At Bischoff On Sunday.. Have Ea Great Weekend All!


----------



## MIKETORBECK (Apr 11, 2004)

After Sunday Afternoon If You Still Have Questions Call Mike Torbeck (513)662-3086. Mike Will Not Be Available This Week For Calls. Me And Cincinnatibassmaster Are Codirecting First Tourny Of Season For Mike. Tourny Starts At Daylight.


----------



## topwater17 (Apr 17, 2004)

I finally found the site......and look my first post.

Mike & Phil will be so proud of me 

I want to add the East Fork, Ohio website to this as well.
http://www.freewebs.com/midwest-sportsman/ ALL OF THE INFO is there...Get signed up for this weekend! 4/24/04 and lets send some people to the classic.

TEE pm me or call me and I will help find you a partner!


----------



## topwater17 (Apr 17, 2004)

This is it......Week 1 in the East Fork Division. The lake is at summer pool and surface temps were as high as 63 this past weekend.

I will be at the ramp starting at 5am. I will take Midwest entry fee's by check and tournament fee in cash. e-mail me or call me ASAP!


I want to add the East Fork, Ohio website to this as well.

http://www.freewebs.com/midwest-sportsman/ A

ALL OF THE INFO is there...Get signed up for this weekend! 4/24/04 and lets send some people to the classic.

my e-mail is [email protected]

or call me 662-2943


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Good luck Topwater !  I hope you get a good turn out for the first event .


----------

